# Media Player will not play mp3's



## Fantasmic (Jan 24, 2002)

Please could someone help me with my problem. Windows media player and my entire computer has suddenly decided to not recognize Mp3's. Instead of the normal windows media player logo button I get a blue scroll/script loo. I have never seen this logo before on my desktop. It plays movies and waves etc. but will not play mp3's. I tried to convert files onto my pocket pc jornada 525 and the mp3's on that got the funny blue scroll tratment and will not play on the pc and the pocket pc. I'm an my wits end. Could someone tell me what the blue scroll is and how I can fix my probem? I thought about redownloading Media Player but I had doubts.

Thanks

Fantasmic  

PS.
There is a little picture of the scroll encluded with my plee


----------



## TechChick (Dec 31, 2001)

You have a virus on your computer. Update your anti-virus software and run a full scan.


----------



## esdxc37 (Nov 26, 2000)

if you check the size of these files i think you will find they are small files and not mp3's

go into folder options and check the option to show all system files and you will find you know have the files back but they will be lighter as the o/s says they are system files

you will have to re-assocoiate your media player with mp3's again


----------



## Fantasmic (Jan 24, 2002)

thank you for your help. I have taken your advice and there is no improvement in the situation. could you please give me some more advice to solve my problem. thanks

Fantasmic


----------



## TechChick (Dec 31, 2001)

I received this PM from Fantasmic:

"I do not have an anti virus software package and I think that it isn't a virus on the computer as I haven't been downloading things for some time now. I haven't had any problems with my other programs and I was just wonderng if you coud give me some more advice."

My reply:

"You definitely have a virus. When files such as MP3s turn into VBS script files (which is what that little blue scroll indicates), it means you have a virus. You need to purchase anti-virus software right away. You've probably already lost all those MP3s. You may have lost other data as well. Do you use e-mail? Viruses often spread through e-mail as well as through downloads. You can scan for viruses on the internet, but you really need to have anti-virus software installed. You may have already spread this virus to your friends through e-mail.

http://housecall.antivirus.com/ "


----------

